# Who did this?



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

I live in North Canton and my property borders the Kempthorn's property and about 2 1/2 weeks ago I saw a really nice 6 pointer, nice and wide past his ears and nice mass also. He was chasing does around by the area that was recently cleared by the gas company. Then the very next day (which was a thur) I just happened to see the same deer again at the same area but something was different. So I grab my binocular and look and I see an arrow sticking out off his a-s, it wasn't a bolt, it was an arrow. It really pi--'s you off when you see a deer and especially a really nice one where the dumba-s that took the shot either had buck fever or was just incompetent and should not be out there without practicing alot more. I'm hoping that the arrow fell out and that it healed because it would be a shame to have a nice deer like be wasted because someone took a shot that they should not have taken. And if anyone knows who it was, Please have a talk with them or slap them in the head n tell them to go and take a hunter education classes.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

There a so many things that can go wrong from the time you let the arrow fly until impact I wouldn't even begin to judge.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah its not always the hunters fault. he lets the arrow fly and there's a twig hits the arrow and it goes wild. or the deer jumps the string and turns just in time for the arrow to hit him in the rump. and a hundred other things that can go wrong. but then there's that 10% that will take any shot they can get. these are slob hunters and shouldn't be in the woods. but its impossible to weed them out because they are usually alone when they take these shots. I had a beautiful broad side shot at a doe at 20 yrds. I let the arrow fly just knowing I have my deer. the deer takes off and I see this vine hanging down moving. it wasn't in my line of sight to the deer but the arch of the arrow was just enough that my arrow hit the vine. I found my arrow sticking in the ground about 3' from where the deer was standing. I've passed so many questionable shots with a bow. i'll even pass on gun shots if I feel its not a shot I'm pretty sure is going to kill the deer. some people just don't know what it takes to kill a deer. they think all they have to do is hit the deer and there going to get it.
sherman


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

All it takes is a twig that you didn't see to glance the arrow, or the deer to jump the string, or the limb catch the rail of your stand, etc. Even the best shooters have moments like that. It may have been a complete idiot, or it may have been someone who shoots circles around the rest of us. You never know. The deer will be fine most likely. If not, oh well. There's plenty of scavengers who need to eat too. Circle of life.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yep, its bowhunting, that stuff sucks to see it happen but it does happen. If your concerned , then i guess you could hunt that buck down in ML season this weekend.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure it wasnt done on purpose.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I shot a big 10 pt. one year and a couple of the roasts had pieces of a razor blade broadhead...so its quite possible that one will make it.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

There's a local processor here that lines a shelf with broadheads found in deer that they do each year. The shelf is usually pretty full by the end of season.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess you have had little to no archery experience. If you've been around at all you know that the easiest "chip shots" turn into disasters that haunt your memories for a lifetime! It's sucks & it happens all you have to do is well, do it for long enough....


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have missed more chip shots than anything else. The over confidence is a killer


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I live in North Canton and my property borders the Kempthorn's property


That's right in the middle of the city. By the American Legion? There's a nice buck roaming the residential neighborhood?


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Well being that more deer are killed now w archery than gun I'm not surprised so many get wounded.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

About fifteen years ago my buddy and I were crossbow hunting at Salt Fork a week or so before gun week. He was wondering around learning the area and came upon a dead 4 point lying in a tree row with an arrow in its hip.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Yup. Spend some time in the bow hunting woods, Stuff happens.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sound very in experienced. A bad shot can happen. If youve never had something go wrong you havent shot at many animals. And who ever said bows wound more deer than guns??? Thats another pretty foolish thing to say


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Sound very in experienced. A bad shot can happen. If youve never had something go wrong you havent shot at many animals. And who ever said bows wound more deer than guns??? Thats another pretty foolish thing to say


hmm I don't see where anyone says that? And ALL of us say foolish things at one time or another.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Flatty01 said:


> Well being that more deer are killed now w archery than gun I'm not surprised so many get wounded.


There you go saugeye


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> There you go saugeye


You said "wound". He said "killed"....
Neither here nor there tbough....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I honestly don't know if bows or guns account for more Ohio deer kills or not...
I'm with u guys though. Stuff happens. Not every shot will be the perfect shot


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok ok. Let's not get carried away here. First off yes I have bow hunted, first started back in the late 70's. But that does' nt matter. I spoke a little too soon because I was piss-d off seeing that in my back yard. And yes I do know that it does' nt take much to send an arrow off course (but that is why we clear lanes) and that it happens all the time. The reason that I came back was to report that on friday the 13th, I just saw the same deer and he still has that arrow bouncing around his butt. I was hoping that the guy who works at Spectrum who told me that his buddy shot a 6 pointer with an arrow in his butt was the one that I saw. As far as going out to hunt him, thats Kempthorns land and as far as I know there is only 1 guy that has permission to be on that land, so thats out of the question, and I don't have enough land to hunt. But I'm hoping the arrow falls out at some point. So my apologies if I affended anybody out there. Good luck to everyone and have a great new year


----------



## jcc (Oct 29, 2009)

In most cases, any seasoned bow hunter who can look you in the eye and say he or she has never put a bad shot on a deer isn't telling you the truth. Same can be said for gun hunters. It's a sick feeling, just learn from it. 
Stuff happens


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

There's lots to learn (bow hunting) but you have to have respect for an animal and don't shoot if you have no kill shot. 
There should be programs to help new bow hunters so they learn patience and shot placements. One wounded deer is one too many.
I understand shh...it happens. But there have been many risky shots broadcasted.


----------

